# A6 4.2l can't crank



## agelyno55 (May 27, 2010)

Hey..!!!

Is the '00 A6 4.2l has a relay between the ingnition and starter? if so, wich one is that? I turn the key to crank the engine but nothing's happening. There is power in the battery, so i don't think is that, the car has only 3k miles on it, so i don't think is the starter. These models does not have imobilizer. Power goes in to the ignition, when i turn the key comes out like 13v. So it's not the ignition either...

Any idea...
Thanks


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There isn't a relay. The ignition switch is connected straight to the starter motor on the red/black wire.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

****ty


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Damn just ran into the same problem on my 3.0 today


----------

